# CMC PT-35 Amp draw



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Trying to get an idea if my current battery set up will support a pt-35. Basic cheapo deep cycle 40 amp/hr deep cycle marine battery running a Elite 7 chartplotter and manual start outboard without voltage output to the battery. 

Do I have enough battery to support the chartplotter all day as well as the power tilt/trim.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Can you find out the draw of the chart plotter? The pt35 doesn't use much power, even when my battery was to dead to crank my motor the pt35 would still move slowely.


----------

